# having fun...



## thisis (Jun 4, 2011)

i am looking for some people to squat with.... the city is London... area doesn't matter, there is always a away around traveling problems...

you must be not lazy, and have sense of grate moderation. would be nice that you would have some experience in securing or opening a place, but if you don't and you are willing to learn, its really easy... this will be a group of 7 people. if you are interested enough to get into more details pm's are welcome...


----------



## hoppi (Jun 21, 2011)

hm, yeah I'm interested - I'll PM


----------

